# My New Years AR-15



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I finally did it after 3 months of looking. I bought a new Custom Built AR-15.
It has a Stainless Steel free floating heavy Barrel Assembly, 16 Inch 1:8 Twist and upper made by Rock River Arms. The lower is a Mod Grizzly-15 made by LAR MFG. The scope is a Trijicon ACOG TA31F 4x32. I have not had a chance to get it to the range, hopefully this weekend. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Sweet Looking Gun! :d


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

very nice, that barrel looks longer than 16" to me. now all you need is an ERGO grip


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice gun!!!

It reminds me of a gun I use on my Xbox360 Rainbow Six....

flash------------------------out


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

NIce looking gun. That is on my "one of my next guns to buy list"!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

yakfish said:


> NIce looking gun. That is on my "one of my next guns to buy list"!


Just don't wait too long...
If Hillary gets in, I have this strange feeling that you will not be able to purchase them anymore (unless you buy from a private individual). I heard she will mandate 3 round maximum restrictions on all rifles/shotguns. Oh and of course the nasty assault weapons ban as well...


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

yakfish said:


> NIce looking gun. That is on my "one of my next guns to buy list"!


I feel the same way...nice looking rig by the way.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

How would they make a 3 round AR? I think that we have more problems and things to worry about than an assault weapons ban. We could by Ar's during the last one, so what if it doesnt have all the bells and wistles.

I do like the Acog, where you pick up the rifle from?


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

BigV said:


> Just don't wait too long...
> If Hillary gets in, I have this strange feeling that you will not be able to purchase them anymore (unless you buy from a private individual). I heard she will mandate 3 round maximum restrictions on all rifles/shotguns. Oh and of course the nasty assault weapons ban as well...


I don't think the american people are dumb enough to put her in office! lol! but I guess you never know.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

now thats what am talking about  
very nice looking weapon.
used the money i had saved up last winter 4 for a new furnace 
an the money i had saved up this yr went 2 the down payment on my new truck the old pt cruiser just ain't made 2 be a hunting an fishing car lol
twister

ps new boat,,, then new gun


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice setup!!! I'm interested in hearing what you think about that Acog.


----------

